# Doctors



## Ash786 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm moving to Dubai in the next couple of weeks, just wanted to know some basics, I've been fortunate that my new company is giving medical insurance, but do I need to still register with a Doctor/ Dentist? if any recommendations of any good ones? What is the average cost for these?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Ash786....

U need to register with doc and dentist......I'm happy with the ones I use....these are:
Health bay Polyclinic on Al Wasl Re - lots of doctors with various specialities
Dr's Nicolas & Asp Dentist on Beach Road

Usually you pay whatever the excess is for each vist ....for the doctors for my family that is 75aed but this varies with policies.

In terms of dentistry however, there are a lot of company policies who only cover you for check ups and dental work is expensive (but it's expensive anywhere!) 

Hope that helps


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You can go to any doctor you want, of course subject to availability of appointments. Not sure what "registering" is in the context of NHS, but here it is a matter of opning a file for you in a clinic and thats it. Of course if you like someone you would want to continue with that doc. 
Also, it would be more convenint to go to a clinic which is covered under your insurance for medical transactions (depends on insurance company). If you go to a non network one, depending on policy, you may have to bear 20% of the cost, or may have to pay upfront and then claim reimbursement (network hospitals would be cashless transactions) etc. the deductibles are there as well.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Ash786,

I would recommend Dubai London Clinic. 

They are also registered with most medical providers so your medical bills will be settled directly rather than you having to pay then claim the expense back from your provider.


----------

